# Squirrel Mount Cost



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

Can anyone give me a ballpark idea of the going rate for a squirrel mount? Also recommendations for a taxidermist to do it in SE Michigan. My youngest daughter really wants to get a squirrel this year and get it mounted.
Thanks.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Id bet a minimum of $400 for a nice full mount.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Squirrel$250 to $450

*Lifesize mount costs*

Type of AnimalPrice AverageAntelope$1,500 to $2,500Black Bear$1,500 to $3,500 (depending on size)Boar$1,500 to $3,000Bobcat$650 to $1,000Coyote$800 to $1,300Deer$1,500 to $2,500Domestic Cat$750 to $1,500Domestic Dog$750 to $1,500Fawn$700 to $2,000Fisher$650 to $1,000Fox$650 to $1,000Goat$1,500 to $2,500Grizzly Bear$2,800 to $5,500 (depending on size)Lion$1,500 to $3,000Mink$250 to $450Rabbit$250 to $450Raccoon$650 to $1,000Sheep$1,500 to $2,500Skunk$650 to $1,000Squirrel$250 to $450Weasel$250 to $450Wolf$1,300 to $2,500


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

could always collect the tails. Maybe she will shoot more than one. Cheaper option lol


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank you for all for the replies. I've never needed a taxidermist before, so I didn't know what to expect. If we do decide to go the tail route, how do I go about preserving them? Are there any good youtube videos that you would recommend for the process?
Thanks,
Norm


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

after following this video, saw recommendations to put some borax inside to preserve it. also if its warm found some tips to leave it in the freezer to kill off any bugs/fleas


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have any small sport shops left in the area ask a long time employee if they know anybody who does taxidermy part time. I wanted a weasel mounted a few years back and the full time guy with the big shop and ribbons hanging on fancy mounts wanted 250 bucks, the same as he was asking for a deer head. The part time guy, a retiree who had his work area in his basement and who I eventually used, asked 60 dollars for the same mount. He did a good job and I tipped him well. FM


----------

